
Ask HN: I lost years of bookmarks because of Chrome's new design - latenightcoding
I was on a vacation and didn&#x27;t realize Google added an &quot;auto-login&quot; feature to chrome, I work with sensitive data so naturally I tried to logout and accidentally deleted the person #1 on my browser, and just like that with no warnings I lost 7+ years of bookmarks.<p>Chrome used to create a bookmarks.bak file, I can&#x27;t find it anymore. 
I had very important bookmarks there, what should I do.
I have been searching for answers all morning and they all point to previous versions of chrome.<p>EDIT: I was able to recover my bookmarks because google synced (without my consent) all my browsing history and bookmarks yesterday at 3:20pm aparently, I don&#x27;t know how to feel right now.
======
darekkay
I'm glad you rescued your bookmarks. Make sure to always backup everything
which is important for you. And thankfully Google is very backup-friendly:
[https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout](https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout)

------
stephen82
Switch to Chromium then?

[http://chromium.woolyss.com/download/en/#windows](http://chromium.woolyss.com/download/en/#windows)

------
billconan
similarly, I lost 60 opened tabs on my iphone chrome.

When I don't have time for a long read, I keep the tab open, so they are like
my temporary bookmarks. The new chrome iphone app introduced a new "close all
tabs" button at the bottom left corner. I mistakenly pressed it.

~~~
coder543
At a certain point, bookmarks are just better. I also think at 60 open tabs,
I'm not convinced the content was that interesting if you're never getting
around to reading it.

Regardless, I have been mostly Firefox for a couple of years, with a little
Safari thrown in, and I've been happy.

------
Rjevski
> I don't know how to feel right now.

Switch to Safari or Firefox.

~~~
gradschool
You could feel grateful that Google saved your ass, embarrassed that it needed
saving, and annoyed that Google caused the hazard it saved you from. Not
creating a local backup file is probably their way of making you more
dependent on them. I've accidentally lost bookmarks due to Firefox upgrades
but only through my own most grievous fault (long story). Hoping not to sound
like a jerk, I propose taking personal responsibility for backups and security
of important and sensitive data as a way forward.

